# Nano fish for alkaline waters



## ichthyogeek (Jul 9, 2014)

Um...none of the organisms listed are actually compatible with each other. The puffer will eat the shrimp and the betta's fins. The betta will eat the shrimp.

Endler's livebearers or Least killifish would probably do well in such a small tank. They really are minuscule fish. You could also keep cherry shrimp with them as well.

Hara jerdoni catfish also enjoy this pH. You could keep a few with some dwarf pea puffers as well. Say, 3/3 H. jerdoni:dwarf pea puffers.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Pea puffs will attack/bite/gradually kill just about anything, and will probably pester each other quite a lot. 
Bettas usually eat shrimp. 
Try the hara cats, and maybe a tiny schooler like chili rasboras.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

pH of 7.5 is still in the neutral range, so you shouldn't have problems keeping most livestock other than the acidic-loving ones.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok apparently I need to clarify. *I already own the nano species listed in their own separate tanks * (and yes the 1 puffer is only puffer in tank). I am looking to try a new fish (on its own) 5g tank that does will in that pH range. It ill not share the tank with other species. I do research alot before adding new fish, I'm just looking for some names to dig into. I would never add puffer and betta together as for puffer and shrimp.. this is one oddball puffer. I tossed 5 cherry shrimp in as food and ended up with a colony of 200, he ONLY will eat live snails and blackworms. When I do water changes I spend a good half hour netting and re-acclimating lil' shrimplet-so many!
Thank you for the species ideas you've given.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

More important is water softness aka, gH, kH, TDS.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

Dwarf Emerald Rasboras enjoy a slighty higher pH of 7.5-8

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/celestichthys-erythromicron/


they're my favorite fish by far


----------



## Thenoob (Jan 15, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about your ph 7.5 as long as your stable most fish won't mind. My ph is almost 9 out of the tap. I mix it with RO but it's still around 8. Fish have been doing well so far!


----------



## JustJen (Jun 20, 2011)

I've got sparkling gouramis that are doing well in my 8.3 ph water. I know that's not their ideal range, but mine have thrived. Other nano fish I have kept in my very alkaline very hard water are: ember tetras, scarlet badis, gertrudes rainbows (another favorite), neon red rainbows, furcatas, and I know there are others that I'm forgetting. I had multiple nano tanks running at one point, they're my favorite. I've now taken down most of them in favor of a 30g long (or maybe 33, I forget) with nothing but nano fish.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

JustJen said:


> I've now taken down most of them in favor of a 30g long (or maybe 33, I forget) with nothing but nano fish.



nano fish are super addicting. so much personality and color in such small fish.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

TLE041 said:


> pH of 7.5 is still in the neutral range, so you shouldn't have problems keeping most livestock other than the acidic-loving ones.





Thenoob said:


> I wouldn't worry about your ph 7.5 as long as your stable most fish won't mind. My ph is almost 9 out of the tap. I mix it with RO but it's still around 8. Fish have been doing well so far!





JustJen said:


> I've got sparkling gouramis that are doing well in my 8.3 ph water. I know that's not their ideal range, but mine have thrived. Other nano fish I have kept in my very alkaline very hard water are: ember tetras, scarlet badis, gertrudes rainbows (another favorite), neon red rainbows, furcatas, and I know there are others that I'm forgetting. I had multiple nano tanks running at one point, they're my favorite. I've now taken down most of them in favor of a 30g long (or maybe 33, I forget) with nothing but nano fish.





Veritas said:


> Dwarf Emerald Rasboras enjoy a slighty higher pH of 7.5-8
> 
> http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/celestichthys-erythromicron/
> 
> ...



So you're all saying if a fish species listed pH range is 7 or more don't worry it?


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

I have heard people say that, but don't personally agree with it.

I think fish are able to adapt to their parameters, to an extent - but I try to keep within the recommended guidelines


----------



## Thenoob (Jan 15, 2014)

I've always gone with stable water parm versus monkey with chemistry unless something is fundamentally word with your water or in the super extremes. For example our water softener was killing my fish but our straight tap water is Rift lake hard which also isn't good for most fish hence why I mix RO


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

wtf my other post disappeared  must not have hit "submit"

TDS: 210
GH: 8
KH: 4


I refuse to mess with my pH too much work to keep it stable then mess with water change water to make it the same. Which is why I want fish that can live at 7.5pH don't need to breed (infact prefer if they don't) just live comfortably, my hardness is high so my pH won't change unless I put in ALOT of unboiled driftwood or IAL... but I boil all my wood and won't add fish unless pH is stable (not going down from tannins).


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

210 TDS is considered hard water and is average tap water but I've kept many nano fish in that condition. They won't breed for you but they'll be fine.

http://www.tdsmeter.com/what-is


----------



## Thenoob (Jan 15, 2014)

Dang I wish I had your water, my water is more then twice as hard as yours lol


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

mistergreen said:


> 210 TDS is considered hard water and is average tap water but I've kept many nano fish in that condition. They won't breed for you but they'll be fine.
> 
> http://www.tdsmeter.com/what-is


I have a tds meter and cherry shrimp so I know about tds but thank you for the link ^^





Thenoob said:


> Dang I wish I had your water, my water is more then twice as hard as yours lol


Never heard anyone want my water before. I wish I had less calcium than I do.. a terracotta pot well watered turns into a solid white- calcium crust on the outside x.x Not much fun trying to keep stains off tank glass. At least snails don't have issues with their shells (though fresh from the store they have calcium deficiency but the heal pretty quick here)


----------



## Thenoob (Jan 15, 2014)

My straight tap is kh 19 and gh 18 for TDS I'm upper 400s, you can't even wash your car with my water cause it leaves residue all over it lol


----------



## ichthyogeek (Jul 9, 2014)

I still think that you should go for a school of Hara jerdoni in the tank because they're inactive and small. They also don't mind the ph that badly. (all from websearches, no experience here).


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

ichthyogeek said:


> I still think that you should go for a school of Hara jerdoni in the tank because they're inactive and small. They also don't mind the ph that badly. (all from websearches, no experience here).


They are a cool looking fish but one person I talked with about nano species said they only saw their Hara jerdoni once since putting it in a tank a month ago. Sounds not only inactive but super hiding professional! But I think they only bought one not a shoal so that could explain in.. Anyone else here own that species? Are they out in the open much or like to hide for you? Happy to hear lots of input ^^


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

I have a small shoal of 4 in my 120 - never see them. Granted it's a heavily planted large tank....and they're tiny


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Veritas said:


> I have a small shoal of 4 in my 120 - never see them. Granted it's a heavily planted large tank....and they're tiny


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sparky4056 (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a school of cardinal tetras in my shell dweller cichlid tank as dithers. It has a ph of 8.0 and a tds of 425. They have been in there for over a year and are perfectly healthy. 

I think as long as your parameters are stable and you keep a good maintenance routine, you'll be fine with about any nano fish in your water.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

sparky4056 said:


> I have a school of cardinal tetras in my shell dweller cichlid tank as dithers. It has a ph of 8.0 and a tds of 425. They have been in there for over a year and are perfectly healthy.
> 
> I think as long as your parameters are stable and you keep a good maintenance routine, you'll be fine with about any nano fish in your water.


I wouldn't consider cardinals small enough to be comfortable in a 5g (16") but thank you for the suggestion.
Can the shell dweller cichlid be kept solo or does better in groups?


----------

